# Spare parts for Rocket etc.



## Zephyr

Hey guys, I've had my Rocket since may of this year, and back flushed with puly caff once, and noticed my lever started to squeak and become a bit stiff. I saw a video on youtube that you need to change gaskets inside the lever and just wondering where can i pick them up?? 1st place i checked was bella barista, but no luck there. Plus i want to change group head gasket as well.

Question is, where can i get them both ?? Thank you.


----------



## Daren

Backflushing will dry the machine out and cause the stiffening. You should be able to sort this out simply with a bit of lube (Molykote)


----------



## Daren

Have a look at


----------



## Zephyr

Daren said:


> Backflushing will dry the machine out and cause the stiffening. You should be able to sorry this out simply with a bit of lube (Molykote)


Thx I've seen similar video specific for Rocket machines, I'd rather change gaskets as well and not just lubricate when I will open my machine. You know


----------



## Daren

No probs. I'm sure someone will be along to tell you where to get the parts you want. It may be worth calling Claudette at BB to see if they can order in the bits - she's super helpful.

FWIW - I've had my Rocket 3 years and haven't changed gaskets - just lubed regularly. It performs as good as the day I got it.


----------



## Zephyr

Well, may be you're right, just need to lubricate them, thank you anyway, i appreciate quick reply.


----------



## DavecUK

Zephyr said:


> Well, may be you're right, just need to lubricate them, thank you anyway, i appreciate quick reply.


It will only need lubrication, ensure everything is absolutely dry before putting the molycote on otherwise it slides off.











You might want to review this video as well a simpler procedure for you and using the correct tools. I didn't show using a toothpick to lubricate the lever spindle barrel, but when you do lubricate it on the group side, so the lubricant pushes through as you place the barrel back on the spindle.


----------



## Jon

Dave, do you use a special spanner to avoid scratching the machine - like a rubber coated one or something?


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> Dave, do you use a special spanner to avoid scratching the machine - like a rubber coated one or something?


Yes, one with plastic jaw attachments and they open specially wide for very big nuts, you can get em from ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Spanner-Extra-Wide-Jaw-Wrench-With-Reversible-Jaw-Plastic-Cap-/200830372307?hash=item2ec26c49d3:g:VeMAAOSw3ydV1EVX


----------



## Jon

Thanks Dave!


----------



## hotmetal

I've got the same spanner that Dave recommended and followed his instructions to lube the group on my Rocket R58. I got the lube from Bella Barista, it's not badged as Molycote 111 but is sold for the same purpose by BB.

I would recommend doing it when cold. Not strictly necessary and I'm not saying it in case you burn your fingers; it's just that when I did mine the first time it was still fairly warm and the big nut behind the lever was that tight the plastic jaws deformed and could've slipped if I wasn't more careful. I came back to it the following morning when it was cold and it was easy.


----------



## Zephyr

Thank you guys, Ordered Molykote yesterday and some group gaskets as well 8mm and 8.5 mm just to find out which one is right for me









My question is where can i get lever gaskets if i need to change them in future ?? Anyone done this before ? thx


----------



## dan1502

Bella Barista will supply them and there are others such as espressounderground, espressoshop etc etc. When I serviced my last machine I think they came as part of the E61 rebuild kit. You may have to call them to buy them separately.


----------



## AL1968

If you look at this from Bella Barista I think it's what you're after https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/generic-e61-group-head-service-kit.html

I bought one of these sets but haven't had to use it yet just grease the cam after flushing with cleaner as suggested. Hope this helps

One other thing using the spanner recommended, make sure it's tight on the nut otherwise having the plastic on the jaws causes it to slip, I used some insulation tape round the plastic which helped with grip.


----------



## Zephyr

Thank you, i just dont want to pay 13 quid for 2 rubber gaskets lol







i'll check out my local espresso service first.









Hotmetal & AL question for R58 owners, what size of a gasket you use in group head?? I ordered 2 sizes 8 and 8.5mm from bella. I use naked filter 99% of the time.


----------



## AL1968

The kit I provided the link for contains everything you would need to do a full service on the head, obviously you won't need to do this every time you just oil the cam but in your original post you mentioned replacing most washers and seals and this is the kit which would provide everything you need.

I'm not sure which gasket BB supplied when I dropped in I just asked for the appropriate ones for the R58, in amongst everything else I bought on the day I think they were only pence.

However there was a post on here somewhere that advised the slightly larger gasket if you were really fussy and wanted the handle to position itself at 6 O'clock particularly when using a naked filter


----------



## dan1502

I've just received a brand new group direct from Rocket and they supplied an 8mm gasket with it so that should be correct although my existing group has a silicon gasket fitted which are supposed to be an upgrade.


----------



## Zephyr

dan1502 said:


> I've just received a brand new group direct from Rocket and they supplied an 8mm gasket with it so that should be correct although my existing group has a silicon gasket fitted which are supposed to be an upgrade.


How come you needed a whole group? I'm just gonna lubricate them for now, I only had my machine for 6 months, and only 1 detergent backflush.


----------



## hotmetal

Zephyr said:


> Hotmetal & AL question for R58 owners, what size of a gasket you use in group head?? I ordered 2 sizes 8 and 8.5mm from bella. I use naked filter 99% of the time.


I use a naked with mine too. It's supposed to be the Rocket one but it tended to lock in at a funny angle.

I bought the blue Cafelat silicone one in 8.5mm thickness.

Works great - you don't need much pressure to get a seal but it's soft enough to compress a little to allow a straight lock-in. YMMV as they say but I'm pleased.


----------



## hotmetal

Zephyr said:


> How come you needed a whole group?


See here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=27601


----------

